# South Ga. Club, looking for 1.....



## Gulfin (Feb 4, 2014)

Statenville, GA / Echols County - 1850+ acres looking for 1 member for a total of 10. 

•	Dues are $1320/yr.
•	4th year club has practiced restraint and the results are starting to show. 
•	Between 9-12 plots from .5 – 4 acres will be planted in the fall. We will spend spring/summer better prepping them for a more successful fall planting.
•	Nice, secure campsite one mile from our land with a well. We use generators for power. Camp has bath house, double skinning rack, storage shed, and spots for your camper.
•	2 personal spots. Before we get it, all of the “prime spots” aren’t taken. We’ll be happy to help with suggestions. Honestly, there is still probably AT LEAST 300-400 acres that have not been hunted/scouted/or even walked in since we’ve been there. No one on this property started with that “prime” spot. We have worked hard to make them good and just like us, *you will get out of it what you put into it*. Personal areas are chosen from anywhere on the property not already taken as a personal spot by someone else.
•	Complete mix of terrain and habitat. Absolutely something for everybody!
•	All members also put up at least one more stand that will be open for all. No limit on stands but any outside of your personal areas are for all other members and guests. We currently have about 20-25 additional stands set up. Pin in/out.
•	We do have 4 areas on our largest plots that are reserved for club stands.
•	2 buck and 3 doe limit.
•	No dog hunting and really we didn’t have any around us to speak of this past season.
•	We DO NOT have any hogs.
•	Fair guest policy.
•	100 yard sight in range.
•	We don’t care where you’re from but ask that members live at least one hour from the club. For reference we are right at 3 hours from Tampa.
•	We host an annual Wounded Warrior hunt. 
•	Great group of guys to hunt and share camp with.

We are looking for people that enjoy the whole experience. We really like to work and make the club better as a whole and would like our new members to feel the same way. We have come a LONG way in our 3 years here and really expect the hunting to keep getting better. We’re not a super strict QDM club, we just ask that you shoot what makes you happy. The main thing we want to do is enjoy ourselves and we do that. Shoot me a pm or an e-mail at kevanjones@lycos.com and I’ll forward our rules, map, and my phone number to you. Give me a call if you’re still interested after that. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## greenhunter (Feb 5, 2014)

*openings*

have opening still


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, I sure wish we could fill 'em that quick but yes, still have all 3 openings. Have had a few PM's and messages from another forum but haven't had a chance to show it yet. PM me an e-mail address if you're interested and I'll send you the details.


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm sure it's at least getting thought about and it'll probably be mentioned at some point so I'll explain it beforehand.....

Personal Areas - 

Thanks. I figured I'd get a few of those but it WORKS for us. Folks are able to have their own "mini lease" and WORK as hard or as little on those spots to enjoy as they see fit without having to worry about 5 people hunting it on the wrong wind before they even get a chance to hunt it once. As it says, you will get out of it what you put into it. 

We have set aside what we feel are our best 4 spots (as far as food plots anyway) and made them club stands. This property is hard to hunt and the best spots on this property to this point were WORKED hard to be where they are. We didn't just walk into them. Personally, I have spent over 100 hours WORKING in my original personal spot breaking tractors, sweating to the point of heat exhaustion, getting stung, swinging axes, weed eating entrance trails in 100 degree July heat, covered in poison ivy, etc. to make my spot what it is, and it is NICE!! I've done way more than that to the property as a whole. In fact, last spring I spent two entire weekends mowing lanes and trails to open some areas up so everyone in the club had more opportunities. There are plenty of spots that could be great personal spots that haven't been stepped in. 

I went up 2 weeks ago to choose my 2nd spot and had 4 or 5 in mind with great potential that had not been sat since we got there that I was trying to pick from. Ended up picking one that I have been pushing people towards since we've been there but NOBODY has hunted it since we took it over, and I'm guessing even before that. Right now, it's not much to look at but I'm betting by the beginning of the season, I'll have put in the WORK and made it one of the best spots on the property. All it takes is commitment......and WORK.

Thanks for looking!

Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?143973-South-Ga-Club-Needs-3/page2#ixzz2sTSYG600


----------



## elkhunter7 (Feb 5, 2014)

*how did you hunting go for you guys?*

do you have any pictures of any deer's? How many working days>


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 5, 2014)

raul quesada said:


> do you have any pictures of any deer's? How many working days>



We have 3-4 work weekends and each member is required to work at least 2 work DAYS. Missed days are $200 each. Honestly, most of us put in more time than this but we believe this is a fair minimum club commitment and if we can get that out of each member we are certainly happy. Any money we have to collect would be split between the members that did their work. Don't want to collect the money, we'd rather have the folks that like to work but understand some have time commitments that might make it tough. $200 is about what it costs for me to get up there for a weekend, not to mention the work time, so this is where that figure came from.

I'll try and post a few pics. Really, we don't have any giant deer. I would say I saw one 2 season's ago that was at least 130", one.....Got all jacked up and missed him. I saw 2 this year that were probably in the 120" range but couldn't get a shot at either. I did see 16 different bucks this year though. I would say the biggest one we've shot was around 100" and would say anything over 110" would be a real nice deer for our area. 

Overall, we've shot 9 bucks and 18 does in our 3 seasons here. Certainly we see a bunch more than that. This past season I saw 66 deer from the stand including those 16 bucks. I shot a small buck and helped my girlfriend's son shoot his first 2 deer ever. (2 does) Obviously some of the does I saw multiple times but the point I am trying to make here is we don't mind folks shooting what you need, we just ask that you leave some for later as well. It has worked for us as we definitely have better hunting now than when we started 3 years ago....


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry for the old pics. I lost a bunch when my main computer crashed a year or so ago and never really replenished them this year. I've asked the members to send me a couple of theirs from this past season and will post them if I get them. I'm trying to load a couple day pics but for some reason they won't load. Anyway, pretty much the same size deer, maybe a little bigger but you get the idea.

Also. I forgot to add that we have a 40 yard bow range at camp with an elevated shooting platform. We have 10, 20, 30, and 40 yard targets set up.


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 5, 2014)

A couple more random pics.....


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 6, 2014)

A few more....


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like we are going to go ahead and head up tomorrow to do some tractor work this weekend so if anybody wants to take a look give me a call. I'll be happy to show you around. 813-625-1648.

We'll be back Monday so if you were looking for any info I'll send it then.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Feb 7, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good ethical deer hunter looking for a family oriented hunting club that I can bring my wife and kids to so they enjoy the outdoors. I am looking to stay in the south east or south west part of GA. 

I am a firm believer in you have to let the little ones walk so the can grow to their potential; I'm not looking for a "brown it's down club."

I am looking for a club that has a nice campsite with power and water or one that just has water and I use my own generator for power.

If I meet your criteria, you can email me at the below email address or just call me.

gjwilliamsjr1@aol.com

Gene
321-303-1248


----------



## Cole Henry (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like a great club and I am also in the Tampa area. If I werent already in my current club I would definitley be interested. If anything ever happened to my current place I would be giving you a call.


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 10, 2014)

Just sent you an email DeerSlayer1. Give me a call if you're interested.

Thanks Cole. We appreciate it. We definitely work hard at it and I seriously enjoy it more each time I go. Just got back this morning from a weekend of tractor work. End one sason, start the next.....


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 13, 2014)

I've received a couple PM's regarding turkey memberships. I discussed it with the other members and we won't be offering any turkey only memberships. We're looking for full members only. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 22, 2014)

Run it back up top....


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 22, 2014)

PM's sent.  How many spots and when are you showing?


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 22, 2014)

Responded to your PM KLB...3 open spots and right now if we have a couple weeks notice we can usually arrange to have someone meet you up there. Once turkey season opens up there will probably be someone there most every weekend, especially for the first few weeks of the season. Send me an e-mail address and I'll get you all of the info.


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 27, 2014)

Got one more filled. Looking for 3 more right now. We have talked about going down to 10 total members so we might only need 2 more......Let me know if you need any info.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 8, 2014)

Showing it to a couple folks next weekend if anyone else wants to take a look.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 15, 2014)

1 more filled, only 2 spots left. Showing it the next two weekends if anyone wants to take a look. Ready to get this thing filled and get to the good stuff.


----------



## Gulfin (Mar 28, 2014)

Still looking for 1, maybe 2. Showing it next weekend.


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 9, 2014)

Alright...we're as full as we need to be (9) but will take one more if the right person comes along. Picked up some solid folks, should be a great year! Probably keep that 1 more option open until June 1 then close up shop. Let us know if you're interested.


----------



## steve j (Apr 13, 2014)

hi I am on the outher coast of fla west palm were is your camp close to valdasta I have 40 acres in brooks county my son both shot 13pointers and only want something bigger not interested in turkey have tons on my land and don't shoot any looking to enjoy something with hogs and friendly people shoot me a pm please steve


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 13, 2014)

PM sent but this might not be the place for you. Nothing resembling a 13 pointer that we've seen and definitely no hogs. We do have some great people though.


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 26, 2014)

Been a while, bringing it back up...Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Turkrybird (Apr 30, 2014)

Where is this club located ? I'm from homerville ? Richard Selph is my name .


----------



## QDMOnlyHunter (May 3, 2014)

Do you have any openings still?


----------



## Gulfin (May 3, 2014)

We have 1 spot still available. We're going to keep looking until the beginning of June. We'll just go with what we have if we don't find another good member by then. Shoot me an email if anyone wants any more info. (kevanjones@lycos.com) I'll send you what I have to read over and then give me a call if you have any questions or would like to see it. I should be up next weekend and could show it then.


----------



## steve j (May 5, 2014)

still interested wondering if you would take 1000 wont be there much to far to drive and whats your rules on family can they hunt in your pic area how far from brooks county is the lease I can stay at my place in brooks and drive there when I come up me and my boys clean up trash help out all outhers in camp been on too outher camps everyone love us not scared to get dirty like I said its a far ride from fla and gas aint cheep shoot me a pm or you can call me 772-462 5275 thanks steve


----------



## Gulfin (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the message Steve but I don't think we'd be able to do that. Unfortunately, we're all in the same boat regarding time and money (Most of us live in Florida too) and we all still pay the full amount. I couldn't hardly go to the other members, especially the folks that have busted their rear ends over the last 4 years, and tell them I'm letting in someone new for less money than they're paying. We're all expected to help each other out and put in the work around the club so that would be an expectation anyway. Can definitely appreciate that you are all good, hard working people and we look for that in our members unfortunately if anyone was going to get a reduced membership it would be me. I put in a pile of time outside of the regular lease stuff and yes, even the evil club president still pays the full amount too. Certainly wish you the best of luck in your search and I hope you and your family have a great season!


----------

